

Windows 3.11 running in DosBox while running on ReactOS - jeditobe
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_oCpy0c0e5E

======
jeditobe
[http://habrastorage.org/files/937/e1d/996/937e1d996e9c4944bb...](http://habrastorage.org/files/937/e1d/996/937e1d996e9c4944bbf008e2ff488a32.jpg)

